# Ultimate Use of solar Lightings



## prakash (Oct 6, 2009)

Solar lighting is the energy which comes directly from the Sun. This energy drives the altitude and acclimates and supports around all energy on Earth. Heat and ablaze from the sun, forth with solar-based resources, such as wind and beachcomber power, hydroelectricity and biomass, annual for best of the accessible breeze of renewable energy. Solar activity technologies accouter the sun's activity for applied ends. These technologies date from the time of the aboriginal Greeks, Native Americans, and Chinese.

The use of solar energy charge not artlessly is the bottle of those adulatory to absorb Solar Lanterns to abate their electricity bills and carbon footprint. Generally overlooked, is the adeptness of solar Solar Water Pumping System to accommodate reliable, amount able adeptness in situations and locations area mains adeptness is bare or impractical.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Umm .. dare I ask what you are rambling about?

Is this some form of spam that I haven't seen before?


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

I think he may be having trouble with his grammer or translation possibly. I was wondering myself what the point was. Maybe he can clarify.

Remember the Ant and the Grasshopper fable...


----------



## Tex (Oct 31, 2008)

I'll pick up where he left off and we'll see where this goes. All energy comes from the sun. This is true. Our best source for power is not always directly from the Sun though. We are best served getting power where we can get it most efficiently. Wind is a good source in some areas. Hydro is incredible if you have the site for it. Here in Texas, I think a combination of solar and wind is usually best. We usually have one or the other at any given time. Having multiple sources makes you more flexible, if it is cost effective to build.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

I have been off-grid now at this house for over three years and can attest to that. You can't expect any single source to provide the best system. Even with great weather here in So. Calif. I still have to rely on my 12KW genset occasionally when the sun or wind are not cooperating. 

I was told when building the house 4 years ago that the local power co. would charge me $4000 to set a transformer on a pole next to my property, then charge me every month for the privilege. Luckily I brought the system, solar panels and wind turbine, from my last home, (the lady which purchased it did not understand the system and wanted it removed), and took the $4000 and purchased additional equipment. I could be grid-tied, but, why would I give them the satifaction.

Now, my neighbors, which are on-grid, have to tell me when there has been a power outage.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Was that Spam? Bunker bob, so your free of the rolling black outs being off grid right?


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

I am sorry I am not familiar with the term "spam" my ignorance of forum speak I guess. Yes, being off-grid insulates me from the grid power.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

bunkerbob said:


> I am sorry I am not familiar with the term "spam" my ignorance of forum speak I guess. Yes, being off-grid insulates me from the grid power.


SPAM is a message posted on a webforum or received in an email that will try to entice you to purchase stuff that you normally would not purchase. Usually includes a link to a webpage that might not allow you to leave their site (having auto-open pages when you click the close-button of the web-browser) ..

For more information about SPAM and how it might affect you: Spamdexing - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Are your neighbors off grid? Thanks for explaining it NaeKid.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

No they are not, they wish they were. I have 5 acres and built the house about center. There are power lines running down two sides along the road, not more than a couple of hundred feet away.

Here is what I have been doing this morning...adding intake air to shelter, it will be 4" galv schedule 40 about 4' high.


----------

